

How Europe Could Profit from the Mess with (US) Software Patents - danmaz74
http://www.thestartup.eu/2011/08/european-startups-and-us-software-patents-threat-or-opportunity/

======
nodata
I don't see how the title is connected to the article.

~~~
danmaz74
You mean the title I gave here on hacker news? The article argues that
European startups could gain the upper hand on innovation if US software
patents become too much of a hindrance to US startups, so Europe could profit
from that. It looks a logical conclusion to me...

~~~
nodata
If you read it like that :)

I read the title as "how europe could profit by introducing the us system of
software patents"

~~~
danmaz74
Ooops.. didn't think about that interpretation at all!!! I'll correct it
immediately (even if it's too late). Thanks :)

